# My Audio Toys



## Ewarden007 (Feb 18, 2008)

Here is a basic list of the audio equipment in my home theater surround system. I don't expensive stuff compared to most on here but I sure enjoy what I have! I used to own a first generation tempest sub but sold it to a friend and now want to upgrade to another Exodus sub. They are the best sub for the buck that I know of!


Denon AVR-1802 5.1 channel receiver
Adcom GFA-5400 2 channel stereo amplifier
Exodus Audio Kit 61 speakers X 3 Front sound stage
Infinity Alpha 20 speakers X 2 Rear sound stage
Dayton Audio Titanic MkIII 12inch subwoofer in 3.6 cu ft sonotube.
Dayton Audio HPSA 500 plate amp to power the sub above
Samsung DVD-P731M DVD Player
Sony 27 inch tube type flat screen TV


----------

